# Problem with editing posts



## Devotion (Sep 1, 2011)

I need to add a link to one of the posts in the 'Guitars built by members of SS.org' thread, but can't edit any of my posts. Is this a bug from my side, or is the site preventing me to edit old(er) posts? They are just a few days old though...

FWIW, I tried reloading several times.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2011)

You only have a limited window to edit old posts before they're locked down


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 8, 2011)

Im guessing that mods can still edit/delete these posts though? Id like to remove my personal email address from an old post in the classifieds: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/131427-stagg-bc300-bass-guitar.html Would that be possible?


----------



## Explorer (Oct 8, 2011)

I've sent PMs to mods to be sure something came to their attention. You might consider doing that. 

Question for the mods: If something like the request from DaveCarter arises, is it okay to report one's own post to be sure the request is noticed and (if allowed) acted upon?

Thanks!


----------

